# Bericht: Malediven November 2005



## Sailfisch

*Malediven November 2005*




_Unsere Gruppe: Robert (Dorschrobby) / Kai (Sailfisch) / Andreas (Big White)​_
_*Vorlauf*_
Bereits im Februar war ich zum Fischen auf den Malediven. Ich hatte mich einer Reisegruppe mit insgesamt acht Personen angeschlossen. Leider ging bei dieser Reise nicht alles glatt. Menschliche und angeltechnische Defizite bei einigen Mitreisenden ließen die Reise nur bedingt zu einem Erfolg werden. Der angestrebte „Sättigungseffekt“ nach einem Big Game Trip wollte sich danach nicht einstellen. Im Gegenteil, bereits unmittelbar nach der Reise diskutiere ich mit Robert und Andreas, beides Mitreisende bei dem Februartrip, das riesige Potential der Fischerei auf den Malediven. Wir waren uns einig, daß wir die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten noch nicht einmal annähernd ausgereizt haben.
Binnen kürzester Zeit läuft alles darauf hinaus noch mal auf die Malediven zu fliegen. Diesmal aber nur zu dritt, um den angesprochenen Problemen vorzubeugen. Schließlich nehme ich Kontakt zu Martin Joswig, Inhaber des First Reisebüro St. Wendel auf, welcher sich auf derlei Angelreisen spezialisiert hat. Wir werden uns schnell einig. Martin ist nicht nur ein perfekter Organisator solcher Trips, er kennt auch jede Angelmethode, das dazugehörige Material etc. Manchmal macht einem seine Detailkenntnis schon fast Angst. Da kommt man sich ja wie der totale Trottel vor. Er ist wohl nicht umsonst der erste zertifizierte IGFA-Captain in Deutschland. Auch von einigen Clubkollegen im Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland, namentlich Joachim Volz und Jürgen Oeder, erhalte ich wertvolle Tips und Anregungen. Im Übrigen ein Schnack hier, ein Telefonat da und eine Email dort, die Infos werden immer mehr. Nicht zuletzt können wir von unseren eigenen Erfahrungen von der Februarreise partizipieren. Im Übrigen ist Andreas ein absoluter Big Game Crack. Seine Materialsammlung – ich spreche immer vom Big Game Museum Bremen – ist schwer beeindruckend, wie auch sein Fachwissen. Robert eifert dem nach und hat sich übers Jahr hinweg eine stattliche Ausrüstung an Lures, Ruten und Rollen zugelegt. Ich bin da eher der Amateur unter den Profis. 
Die erste Hiobsbotschaft erreicht uns als wir die Flüge buchen. Im Winter fliegt Condor nicht – wie erwartet – von Frankfurt, sondern von München. Damit verlängert sich der Anreiseweg doch beträchtlich. Wir sind aber auf Condor angewiesen, weil wir ansonsten nicht die 30 kg zusätzliche Freigepäck erhalten, welches Martin Joswig seinen Condorkunden zur Verfügung stellen kann. Wir diskutieren die Anreise, Bahn? Gepäck vorausschicken und Bahn? oder Auto? Bei näherem Überlegen verbleibt nur die Lösung mit dem Auto anzureisen. Das Gepäck ist anderweitig nicht transportabel. Andreas (Bremen) kommt bei mir (Kassel) vorbei und wir fahren gemeinsam nach München. Robert kommt von Heidelberg dazu. Beim Einchecken dann gespannte Gesichter. Wir sind uns darüber im klaren, daß wir unsere Freigepäckgrenzen von insgesamt 150 kg noch weit überschritten haben. Tatsächlich dürften wir bei über 200 kg gelegen haben. Die freundliche Condormitarbeiterin beim Einchecken kommt auf 8 kg Übergepäck. Die Rutenrohre wiegen vermeintlich zwischen 2,5 kg und 4 kg. Tatsächlich sollte das Gewicht wohl beim Vierfachen gelegen haben. Dankbar für die kleine Ungenauigkeit bezahlen wir die Übergepäckgebühr gleich auch für den Rückflug. 
Um 20:20 Uhr starten wir pünktlich gen Malediven!



_Im Landeanflug​_
_*Angekommen im Reich der Sonne*_
Um 9:40 Uhr Ortszeit landen wir in Male. Der Himmel ist bewölkt. Mit dem Wetter steht und fällt der Urlaub. Es ist bekannt, daß der November mit zu den regenreichsten Monaten auf den Malediven gehört. Er steht aber am Ende, hinter September und Oktober. Ich hatte gehofft, daß Ende November der Regen nachläßt. Mohamed der Bootseigner holt uns am Flughafen ab. Mit einem Wassertaxi fahren wir Richtung Hafen in Male, wo uns die Mashibaru, unser Dhoni, erwartet. 



_Flughafen und die Hauptinsel aus der Luft​_
Der Kapitän, Ibrahim, und der Maat, Mohamed, sind uns bereits vom Februar her noch bekannt. Shameoon, der 2. Maat, und der Koch, Salim, sind uns bis dato noch unbekannt, wir verstehen uns aber sogleich gut mit „den Neuen“, insbesondere der Koch wird den gesamten Trip über zu einer absoluten Stimmungskanone, auch sein hervorragendes Essen hat nachhaltig zur guten Stimmung die gesamte Zeit über beigetragen.



_Immer ein reich gedeckter Tisch mit leckerem Essen, dafür war Salim der Garant!​_
Wir wollen noch einige Popper im Angelgeschäft in Male kaufen, wo man sie günstiger bekommt als anderswo auf der Welt. Leider macht das Geschäft Freitags erst gegen 14 Uhr auf, so daß wir warten müssen. Wir überbrücken die Zeit, in dem wir unser Material auspacken und die Ruten montieren. Es gibt einiges zu tun. Zu allem Überfluß regnet es; mir kommen erste Zweifel ob die Wahl des Zeitpunktes die richtige war. 
Schließlich kaufen Robert und ich noch einige zusätzlich Popper, während Andreas sich weiterhin der Montage der Ruten widmet. Gegen 17 Uhr verlassen wir den Hafen. Wir übernachten zwischen den Atollen. Beim Nachtfischen mit „Chicken“ fängt Andreas den ersten kleinen Grouper unseres Trips. Auf Grund von Regen brechen wir aber das Nachtfischen frühzeitig ab. Meine Wetterbedenken verstärken sich. Allerdings waren wir auch hundemüde.
Um 6 Uhr am nächsten Morgen wird der Anker gelichtet. Strahlender Sonnenschein, in mir kommt Hoffnung bezüglich des Wetters auf. Zwischen den Atollen schleppen wir große Oberflächenlures, Moltcraft und Ilander. Bis zum Mittag zeigt sich kein Fisch (von den fliegenden Fischen mal abgesehen). Kurz vor dem Mittagessen sichten wir zwei aus dem Wasser ragende Flossen. Zunächst gehen wir davon aus, daß es sich um zwei Sailfische handelt. Als wir näher darauf zufahren, erkennen wir, daß es sich um einen größeren Hai (genaue Art nicht erkennbar) handelt. Interesse an unseren Ködern hat er nicht. Was angesichts fehlender Stahlvorfächer auch besser für uns war.
Gegen 12:30 Uhr machen wir unseren ersten Poppinghalt. Die 20 cm langen und 115 g schweren Popper werden mit Ruten zwischen 2,60 und 3 m über die Riffkante geworfen. Größte Stationärrollen werden benötigt, deren Schnurfassung mindest 250 m  geflochtener Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von über 20 kg betragen sollte. In der knallen Sonne ist das Popperfischen wohl eine der anstrengendsten Arten des ultraharten Spinnfischens. Während das Dhoni parallel zur Riffkante fährt, werden die Popper immer wieder über diese geworfen, um sodann so schnell wie möglich wieder eingekurbelt zu werden. Bereits nach dem 2. Wurf treibt es einem den Schweiß auf die Stirn. Spätestens beim 10. Wurf kommen dann erste Zweifel, „Wofür eigentlich die ganze Schinderei?“ Wenn aber dann der erst Giant Trevally den Popper attackiert, dann weiß man wieder wofür. Die Einschläge der GT´s sind gewaltig. Kann ein Fisch gehakt werden, so reißt er von der mit ca. 3 – 5 kg vorjustierten Rolle die Schnur herunter, als ob jemand den Freilauf eingeschaltet hätte. Von Hand aus bekommt man kaum noch Schnur von der Rolle, die Fische scheint das wenig zu stören.
Robert muß dieses Mal nicht bis zum 10. Wurf warten, bereits beim 3. Wurf wird sein Popper von einem GT attackiert. Zum ersten mal hören wir das Kreischen der Rolle, das Adrenalin schießt durch die Adern. Nach hartem Drill landet Robert den ersten GT unserer Reise, 13 kg! Glückwunsch dazu! 



_Robert mit schönem "EröffnungsGT"​_
Kurz darauf ist auch meine Rute krumm! Langsam bekommt man wieder ein Gefühl für die Stärke dieser Fische, welche mit heimischen Fischen nicht vergleichbar sind. Auch Andreas kann seinen ersten GT bei diesem Halt landen. Schlußendlich landen Robert und ich bei diesem ersten Popperhalt jeweils drei GT, Andreas einen.



_Ich mit einem schönen GT​_
*Erste Trollingerfolge *
Nachdem wir die Trollinglures wieder ausgelegt haben, informiert uns Ibrahim darüber, daß er mit einem anderen Boot, was sich in dem Gebiet befindet wo wir hinwollen, Kontakt aufgenommen hat. Es seien reichlich Sails vorhanden und das Popperfischen sei Spitze! In Anbetracht dessen, daß wir im Frühjahr nur 2 Sailstrikes hatten, bin ich eher skeptisch und verbuche die Nachricht unter „Aufbaumeldung“, schließlich haben wir bereits über acht Stunden geschleppt und noch keinen Biß gehabt! Zwei Stunden schleppen wir weiter, bevor wir unser Zielgebiet erreichen, Bisse weiter Fehlanzeige! 
Ibrahim erklärt, wir mögen jetzt auf Saillures umstellen. Salim der Koch geht mit einem Fernglas bewaffnet aufs Oberdeck, auch der Rest der Crew hält Ausschau nach Sails. Dann vermelden sie erste Sailsichtungen. Ich habe noch nichts gesehen, Andreas und Robert geht es ähnlich. Wir stehen am Heck des Bootes und betrachten unsere Lures, welche in V-Formation geschleppt werden. Plötzlich ruft Robert: „Da, da zwischen den Lures, da ist was!“ im selben Augenblick erkennen ich die Heckflosse eines Sails die das Wasser durchschneidet. Nur Sekundenbruchteile später heult Andreas 30iger Tiagra zum ersten mal auf. 



_Einer unserer Sails kurz vor der Landung!​_
Anschlag gesetzt, der Fisch ist gehakt. Drei, vier Mal schraubt sich der Sail aus dem Wasser, leider gelingt es ihm den Haken wieder abzuschütteln. Nun geht es Schlag auf Schlag, Strike auf Strike. Robert verliert den zweiten Sail, kurz danach verliert Andreas seinen 2. Sail. Schließlich gelingt es mir den ersten Sail auf die Planken zu legen. Mit 32 kg ein ordentliches Exemplar. 





Der erste Sail unseres Törns!​
Kurze Zeit danach kann Robert seinen ersten Sail im Leben überlisten. Mit 30 kg ein sehr guter „Einstiegssail“! Spektakulär war der Fang insofern, als daß Robert den Biß nicht beim Schleppen bekommen hat, sondern als er den Köder einziehen wollte, um Platz zu machen für einen anderen Biß. 





_Roberts Sail! Unser zweiter Streich!_​
Gegen 16:30 Uhr Poppern wir noch einmal. Bis auf einen Biß tut sich allerdings nichts. Gleichwohl sind wir hochzufrieden. Vier Strikes und zwei Sails gelandet, Anglerherz was willst Du mehr! Abends werden die Bremsen justiert und neue Köder geriggt. Die Stimmung ist hervorragend.
Fazit: Ein genialer Tag, in Anbetracht der Erfahrungen vom Februar kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß es noch besser werden kann.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

*Wahoo-Point	*
Gegen 6:30 Uhr beginnen wir mit dem Trolling. Wir wollen versuchen, daß auch Andreas einen Sail landen kann. Wir sehen einige Sails springen, sie interessieren sich aber nicht für unsere Lures. Wir laufen ab, um einen guten Popperplatz anzufahren. Wir schleppen dabei drei Wobbler und zwei Oberflächenlures. Wir sind noch nicht lange unterwegs, da kreischt die erste Multi. Andreas kann einen 9,5 kg schweren Wahoo landen. 





_Andreas mit einem ordentlichen Wahoo!_​
Es soll nicht der letzte unseres Trips gewesen sein. Kurz danach, Biß auf den außen laufenden Wobbler. Andreas geht ran und hat sofort gewaltigen Widerstand. Noch während er drillt, Biß auf den Oberflächenlure, ich übernehme. Bremse zum Bremspunkt hochgeschoben, den Fisch interessiert das nicht, er zieht unvermindert ab. Leider verlieren wir beide Fsiche im Drill. Wenig später ein gewaltiger Biß an meiner 30iger Tiagra. Für ca. 10 sec heult die Rolle auf und ein Fisch nimmt gewaltig Schnur. Noch bevor wir die Rute greifen können ist alles vorbei, abgerissen. Ibrahim und Salim berichten übereinstimmend einen Marlinstrike gesichtet zu haben. Verdammte Sch...
Ich begebe mich nach vorne, um diese Zeilen zu schreiben. Am Heck, Strike, Robert drill, weiterer Strike, Andreas übernimmt, ich begebe mich nach hinten, um den dritten Strike zu übernehmen. Alle drei im Drill, einfach genial. 
Bei Andreas reißt die Hauptschnur. Wie sich später herausstellt war mein Fisch in seine Schnur gezogen. Das ist zwar ärgerlich, kann aber passieren. Robert kann einen 10,5 kg schweren Wahoo landen. Mein Gegner setzt sich immer weiter ab, der Bremspunkt interessiert ihn nicht. Nach ca. 5 Minuten habe ich den Fisch gestoppt und beginne langsam Schnur zurück zu gewinnen. Nach weiteren 15 Minuten hartem Drill verliere ich den Fisch. Es könnte ein Thunfisch oder ein großer GT gewesen sein. Zu Gesicht haben wir ihn leider nicht bekommen.
Nach kurzer Weiterfahrt Dreier-Strike! An diesem Punkt ist wirklich was los. Robert und Ich können jeweils einen Wahoo landen (8 + 9,5 kg). 





_Robert und ich mit zwei schönen Wahoos!_​
Bei Andreas geht der Fisch nach 10 Minuten Drill verloren. Der Haken hat sich aufgebogen. Darf nicht passieren, kommt aber trotzdem vor. 
Ich will die Statistik weiterschreiben, dies ist aber nicht möglich. Hinten Fünfer-Strike, sprich alle Ruten krumm. 



_Drei Mann bei einem Drill!​_
Zwei Bisse gehen verloren; im Ergebnis werden drei Wahoo gelandet, Robert 9 Kg, Andreas 8 Kg und meiner hat stolze 14 Kg. 



_Erfolgreiche Wahoojäger!​_
Ibrahim sichtet einen größeren Fisch an Steuerbord, wir umkreisen ihn. Kurze Zeit später erkennen wir einen schönen Sail. Er schwimmt parallel zum Boot. Dann taucht er ab und attackiert unseren in der Mitte laufenden Lure. Er kann aber nicht richtig gehakt werden.
Nächster Strike, Andreas legt eine ca. 20 g schwere Mülltüte auf die Planken. Wir fahren jetzt weiter zur Popperstelle. Neben einigen GT´s fängt Andreas den ersten Red Snapper unserer Tour. Mein Popper wurde von einem Hai angegriffen. Ein gewaltiger Schwall und ein schwarzer Schatten ist aber alles, was ich erkennen kann. Nicht so die erfahrene Crew, die den Angreifer zielsicher als Hai identifiziert. 
Beim anschließenden Trolling erhalten wir noch einen starken Biß, vermutlich ein Thun. Weiterhin wird noch ein Sail gesichtet, der die Köder attackiert aber nicht gehakt werden kann.
Abends gibt es ein leckeres Mahl, Wahoo und Red Snapper satt! Fazit: Der Tag war mindestens genauso gut wie der Vortag. Die Stimmung ist weiterhin bestens. 





_Die Crew mit einigen unserer Wahoos!_​
*Weitere Highlights *
Es würde den Umfang dieses Berichtes sprengen, wenn die „Tagebuchform“ fortgesetzt werden würde. Im Übrigen wäre es auch für den Leser einen Tortur, weshalb ich Euch an dieser Stelle (nur) noch einige Highlights unseres Trips schildern möchte.

Zu förderst sind dabei unsere Thunfischfänge zu nennen. 





_So sehen zufriedene Fänger aus!_​
Wir hatten gehofft, daß einige Schwärme von Yellowfins vor Ort seien. Unsere Hoffnungen wurden belohnt. Wie kann man sich das jetzt genau vorstellen, Fischen auf Thunfisch? Grundsätzlich gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten den guten und ausdauernden Kämpfern nachzustellen. So kann man versuchen die Thuns beim Schleppen zu erwischen. Bei Gewichten über 30 kg bleibt einem im Übrigen auch kaum etwas anderes übrig als das Trollingmaterial zu verwenden. Uns schwebte indessen eine andere Art des Fisches vor! Wir wollten die Fische mit unserem starken Spinngerät direkt anwerfen. Der Adrenalinschub, den man erhält wenn die Thuns in Wurfweite des Bootes kommen ist unbeschreiblich. Aber eins nach dem anderen. Man sichtet die Thune über weitere Entfernung wenn sie an der Oberfläche jagen. Die Fische sind dann in einem wahren Freßrausch. Ein Indikator für solche Ansammlungen von Thunfischen sind Vögel, welche über dem Schwarm kreisen, um auch den ein oder anderen Happen abzubekommen. Die Größe der an der Oberfläche sichtbaren Schwärme geht von wenigen Quadratmetern bis hin zu riesigen Schulen. Wenn man eine solche Schule entdeckt hat, dann fährt man mit dem Boot darauf zu. Dafür ist das Dhoni, welches wir verwendet haben, mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit von knapp unter 10 kn nicht die Optimallösung, aber wie die folgenden Ausführungen zeigen, es geht auch. Teilweise tauchen die Fische, bevor man herankommt. Dafür kann es mehrer Gründe geben, z.B. können die Köderfische, auf die es die Thuns abgesehen haben, verschwinden oder zu Ende sein, aber auch Scheu vor dem herannahendem Boot kann eine Rolle spielen.
Als wir den ersten Schwarm in Wurfweite haben, ist mein Adrenalinspiegel nahe am Siedepunkt. Ich werfe meinen Popper in Richtung springender Thune und kurbele wie ein Weltmeister, aber warum bewegt sich dieser verdammte Popper nicht. Nach kurzer Zeit stelle ich fest, daß der Bügel noch offen ist (muß bei großen Stationärrollen von Hand umgelegt werden). Ich war einfach zu aufgeregt. Bis ich es gemerkt hatte waren die Thune außer Reichweite. Der innere Ärger über das eigene Versagen ist groß, insbesondere weil man nicht zwingend damit rechnen kann, daß noch mal Thune in Wurfweite komme. So tauchen auch einige Schwärme jeweils kurz bevor wir dran sind ab. Das ist äußerst frustrierend, insbesondere dann, wenn man schon einmal dran war und sich nur zu dämlich angestellt hat. 



_Ein Yellowfin kurz vor der Landung!​_
Doch plötzlich taucht eine kleinere Schule direkt neben unserem Boot auf. Wir hatten uns gerade gesetzt und wollten einen Kaffee trinken; blitzschnell wird zu den Ruten gegriffen. Roberts Popper ist als erstes im Schwarm. Keine zwei Kurbelumdrehungen später ist das angenehme Geräusch einer kreischenden Bremse zu vernehmen. Ich stehe 3 m neben ihm und werfe meinen Popper in die gleiche Richtung. Mein Popper kommt mitten im Schwarm an. Noch bevor ich den Bügel umlegen kann, hat ein Yellowfin im Freßrausch meinen Popper inhaliert. Der Ritt beginnt. In einem Affenzahn saust der Thun in die Tiefe, die gleiche Erfahrung macht Robert. Zunächst befürchte ich, daß ich ihn nicht halten kann. Doch nach den ersten 50m heruntergerissener Schnur wird der Gegner spürbar langsamer. Ich kann die ersten Meter Schnur zurückgewinnen. Im Drill gewinnt der Yellowfin aber immer wieder einige Meter zurück. Letztlich gehen Robert und ich aber als Sieger aus dem Kampf hervor. Beide landen wir einen Yellowfin von jeweils 9 kg. 



_Robert und ich mit unseren beiden ersten Yellowfins!​_
An Board herrscht riesige Freude. Auch Andreas, der bis dato noch keinen fangen konnte, ist begeistert. 
Nach kurzer Suche treffen wir auf eine neue Schule. Wir versuchen es dieses Mal nicht mit Poppern, sondern mit kleinen Pilkern. Der erste Wurf in den Schwarm bringt mir einige Anfasser, richtig haken kann ich aber keinen. Doch der nächste Anwurf bringt mehr Erfolg. Der Pilker ist noch nicht richtig im Wasser, da ist die Rute krumm. Gleiches bei Robert und Andreas. An diesem Tag fangen wir fünf Yellowfins à 9 Kg. Diese Art der Fischerei ist das beste was ich bis dato in meinem Anglerdasein erlebt habe. 



_Eine schöne Strecke!​_


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

An einem anderen Tag sichtet Robert eine Schule Yellowfins noch hinter dem Horizont. Weiß der Geier wie er das gemacht hat. Als er sie erblickt hat konnte ich sie kaum mit dem Fernglas erkennen. Als wir uns dem Schwarm nähern stellen wir fest, daß diese Thune deutlich größer sind als die erstgefangenen. Dem ohnehin schon hohen Puls gibt das den Rest. Das Anwerfen mit Pilkern bleibt ohne Erfolg. Zwei Mal ziehe ich meinen kleinen Pilker durch den Schwarm ohne auch nur einen Anfasser zu haben. Wir wechseln zurück zum Popper. Schließlich ist es Andreas, der den ersten Biß erhält. Er kämpft sich nach hinten, während der Fisch Meter um Meter Schnur von der Rolle reißt. Auch ich habe einen starken Biß. Während des ersten Runs reißt aber meine Hauptschnur. Die Schule taucht ab, Andreas steht am Heck und drillt seinen zweiten Yellwofin des Trips. Der Fisch steht ca. 50 m unter dem Boot und läßt sich kaum bewegen. Andreas flucht. Doch dann gelingt es ihm, den Fisch langsam aber sicher nach oben zu pumpen. Als der Fisch gelandet ist, ist die Freude riesig, 18 kg!!! 





_Andreas mit seinem 18 kg Yellowfin, Reschpeckt! :q _​
Laut Aussage von Ibrahim, unserem Skipper, war der bis dato größte Yellowfin am Spingerät ein 7,5 kg schwerer, wir haben den Rekord also gleich zwei Mal gebrochen.   

Neben diesem absoluten Highlight unserer Reise ist noch auf die weiteren Erfolge beim Popping einzugehen. Ungefähr bei Halbzeit unseres Trips eröffnen wir der Crew, wir würden gerne auch mal einige Red Snapper beim Poppern fangen wollen. Bis dato hatte Andreas diesbezüglich nur einen Zufallstreffer landen können. Beim abendlichen Plausch mit dem Koch hatte dieser aber erklärt, er kenne einige sehr gute Stellen, wo man gut Red Snapper fangen kann. Am nächsten Morgen sagte Ibrahim dann, daß wir nunmehr zu dieser Stelle aufbrechen würden. Als wir gegen 13 Uhr dieses Tages immer noch keinen Fisch gefangen hatten – gepoppt hatten wir bis dato nicht und beim Trolling lief absolut gar nichts, nada – kamen mir die ersten Zweifel. Gegen 14 Uhr erreichten wir dann ein langes Riff und begannen mit dem Poppern. Wir sollten etwas langsamer eindrehen, dann würden die Chancen auf Red Snapper steigen. In der Tat kamen wir zu einem tollen Popperrevier. Bereits nach ein, zwei Würfen hatte jeder einen GT am Haken. 



_Robert und ich mit schönen GT´s. In der Mitte Salim die Stimmungsrakete!​_
Die Zweifel weichen, wenngleich auch noch kein Red Snapper in Sicht war. Schließlich ist es Andreas, der den ersten Red Snapper bei „Red Snapper Island“ fängt. Ibrahim hatte recht, wenn man mit vollem Speed weiterkurbelt, so haben die Red Snapper Mühe den Köder zu fassen. Im kristallklaren Wasser erkennt man bereits bei der Attacke, wenn ein Red Snapper angreift, so daß man dann die Geschwindigkeit reduzieren kann. Teilweise attackieren mehrere Red Snapper den Popper, dann kann man das Kurbeln gänzlich einstellen. Der Futterneid ist so groß, daß einer der Angreifer den Popper nimmt. 





_Einige unserer Red Snapper_​
Einmal sind einige Red Snapper Andreas Popper bis unmittelbar vors Boot gefolgt. Ca. 10 m vorher hat Andreas dann aufgehört zu kurbeln. Einer der Red Snapper hat dann den Popper aus dem Wasser geköpft, in der Art eines dressierten Delphins, der einen Ball aus dem Wasser schubst. Wir haben herzhaft gelacht über diese filmreife Einlage. 
Neben den Red Snappern hatte Ibrahim auch „größere“ GT angekündigt. Wie so oft sollte er recht behalten. 





_Robert und die Crew mit dem größten GT unserer Reise, 18 kg!_​
Insbesondere am Ende der Riffe würden die Großen stehen. Bei einem der letzten Würfe am Ende eines Riffs wurden Roberts und mein Popper, die beide parallel liefen, dann auch von zwei großen GT´s attackiert. Der meinen Popper attackierende kam von der Seite regelrecht angeflogen, verfehlte aber leider den Drilling. Robert bekam kurz Kontakt, verlor den Fisch aber kurz darauf wieder.
Neben den GT und Red Snapper Attacken wurden unsere Popper an diesem Riff zwei Mal von Sail´s angegriffen. Zunächst war es Robert, der verdutzt aus der Wäsche guckte, als er erkannte wer da sein Gegner war. Beim zweiten mal schaute ich nicht minder überrascht, als nach einer Attacke ein großer schwarzer Schatten ca. ein Meter versetzt meinem Popper folgte, der sich bei genauem Hinsehen als Sail herausstellte. Beide konnten nicht gehakt werden, leider.



_Robert und ich mit zwei brauchbaren GT´s!​_
An anderer Stelle hat ein Baracuda meinen Popper attackiert. Der erste Run war gewaltig, die Ratsche kreischte auf. Die Geschwindigkeit läßt die GT´s alt aussehen. Allerdings ist der Baracuda erheblich schneller ausgedrillt als ein GT. Dummerweise geht der Fisch beim gaffen verloren, insbesondere deshalb bedauerlich, weil es der einzige unserer Reise war. 
Andreas gelingt es noch einen 8,55 kg schweren Rainbowrunner beim Poppern zu überlisten. Wirklich ein statthafte Leistung. 





_Andreas mit seinem stolzen Rainbowrunner!_​
Den einzigen weiteren Rainbowrunner der an Bord kommt wird von mir gelandet, er hat satte 2,5 kg! Doch bevor ich ihn fotografieren konnte, da hatte ihn die Crew schon angeködert und als Bait verwendet. Kurze Zeit später erhalten wir einen guten Biß darauf. Zum ersten mal greift Ibrahim ein. Wie von der Tarantel gestochen stürzt er zur Rute und schlägt an. Eine großer Sail schraubt sich aus dem Wasser und spuckt den Rainbowrunner wieder aus. Da hätte es noch einiger Geduld bedurft, Ibrahim erkennt das selbst. 



_Andreas mit ordentlichem GT!​_
Ein lustiges Anekdötchen zum Abschluß: Am letzten Tag Poppern Andreas und ich uns schon die Hände wund, als Robert uns nur zuschaut. Nach ca. 5 Minuten rafft sich der alte Badenser dann doch auf, bestückt sein Rute, wirft und fängt. Andreas und ich waren kurz davor ihn über Bord zu werfen. Schließlich hatten wir noch nicht mal eine Attacke bis dahin. Wir konnten aber trotzdem über die Situation lachen.





_Robert mit "schönem" GT!_​
Insgesamt bleibt festzuhalten: Es war eine tolle Reise mit den richtigen Leuten. Nur die Gesamtumstände, sprich Wetter, Crew, Fische und Harmonie innerhalb der Gruppe, können einen solchen Trip so erfolgreich machen. Wir hatten viel Spaß und sind alle gut erholt. Insbesondere sind wir nach diesem Trip satt, wenngleich der nächste bereits in Planung ist.

Ein gut gemeinter Rat zum Abschluß: Sofern Ihr auch mal einen solchen Trip vorhabt, indem Ihr für längere Zeit mit einigen Leuten auf einem Boot zusammen auskommen müßt, so sucht Euch Eure Mitreisende gut aus. Hört Euch vorher um, was über etwaige Mitreisende/Veranstalter bekannt ist.  Auch bei mir hats erst beim zweiten mal richtig hingehauen.

Tight lines, Euer
*Kai Jendrusch*
alias
Sailfisch, jetzt auch mit passenden Avatar!


----------



## ralle

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Jau Klasse Bericht und geile Bilder !!

Das ging ja gut ab !

Macht richtig Spaß zu lesen !!


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

feiner Bericht & Tolle Fotos!
Spass hattet Ihr zum Glück alle...!


----------



## sunny

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Ein prachtvoller Bericht und super Fotos#6 #6 #6 . Sowas möchte jeder mal erleben.


----------



## Lotte

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

moin-moin,

absolut genial!!!

besten dank für diesen genialen bericht!!! da muß ich auch mal hin!!!


----------



## hd-treiber

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

WOW! Petri Heil!
geiler Bereicht, geile Fotos!  Respect!!!!!!#6


----------



## Achim_68

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Super Bericht über einen Super-Urlaub! Ich gebe zu - ich bin blass vor Neid....


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Fantastischer Bericht mit Superbildern, Kai!#6 

Wahnsinnige Fische. Diese Red Dingens sehen ja irgendwie aus wie Karpfen...; na ja, solche hab ich wenigstens schon mal gefangen! 

Danke für die schöne Abwechslung und Unterhaltung!


----------



## Tyron

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Fantasticher Bericht, der ist extraklasse!
Mal wat komplett anderes als Norge - aber mindestens genauso schön
Digges Petri, da habt ihr ordentliche Kraftprozte gefangen.


----------



## Dorschi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Da bleibt mir echt der Mund offen! Danke Sail! Prima Bericht!
Womit muß man denn bei einer Finanzierung der Reise rechnen?


----------



## havkat

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Moin Kai mit dem richtigen Avatar! 

Musste mir erstmal das Giftgrün aus dem Gesicht wischen.
Keine Ahnung wo datt herkam. |rolleyes 

Goiler Trip, goile Fische, schöne Angler, schönes Wetter....... goiler Bericht! #6 

Watt soll ich noch sagen........... werd schon wieder grün.


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Ein Bericht vom feinsten, inkl. Bilder.

Du hast so gut die Drills beschrieben, daß ich manchmal mitgezogen habe:q#6


----------



## freibadwirt

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Sailfisch
klasse Bericht und super Fotos.Muß ein toller Angelurlaub gewesen sein.
Bekommt man die Popper auch in Deutschland? Suche noch welche für meinen Selayer Urlaub!!!
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## rob

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

super bericht und geniale bilder!
freu mich für euch!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Benni

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem äuserst gelungenem Tripp,das ist doch der Oberhammer wenn alles so gut zusammen passt.
Nun werd ich mir die Tage mal Andreas greifen,und mir noch ein bisschen was erzählen lassen.


----------



## forellenudo

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Was soll man dazu noch schreiben?absolut klasse Bilder und einen tollen Bericht noch dazu,anglerherz was willst du mehr#6 #6 #6


----------



## mermademan

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hi Kai |supergri |supergri;
Wenn das was Du gerade mit mir gemacht hast auch obersadistisch war:c , hats mir höchstwahrscheinlich die Entscheidung fürs nächste Reiseziel abgenommen. Danke, danke!  
Deine Beschreibung und die Bilder lassen da nichts offen (besonders Roberts Gesichtsausdruck #6 beim "EröffnungsGT" ).

Gibts Trollinggerät eigentlich on board, oder muss man das selbst mitnehmen?

Beste Grüsse:m , Huckleberry


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Na diesmal passte ja wirklich alles - dickes "Tight Lines!", Kai! #6


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Kai,

sehr schöner Bericht#6


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Besten Dank für das Lob Kollegen!

Habe einige Fragen bereits ja via PN beantwortet, hier aber jetzt nochmal für alle. 



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> Womit muß man denn bei einer Finanzierung der Reise rechnen?



Das hängt davon ab, wie wievele Personen auf das Boot gehen. Bei konkreten Anfragen wendet Ihr Euch am besten an Martin Joswig (martin@firstreise.de) 



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man die Popper auch in Deutschland? Suche noch welche für meinen Selayer Urlaub!!!



Soweit ich das überblicke gibt es in Deutschland momentan keine großen Popper, schon gar nicht zu dem Preis wie man sie auf den Malediven bekommt. In asiatischen Shops oder etwa bei Orionlures sind die sehr teuer, preislich noch akzeptabel sind die Angebote von Melton.



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts Trollinggerät eigentlich on board, oder muss man das selbst mitnehmen?



Nein, auf dem Boot gibt es kein Angelgerät! Muß man alles mitnehmen! Daher auch die 200 kg! Ohne das Extrafreigepäck von 30 kg sieht man da sehr alt aus.


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

moin kai #h

hab mir auch grad ne kniescheibe von meiner abklappenden kauplatte aufgeschlagen :m... furioser bericht, phänomenale pics und mehr als beeindruckende schätze aus´m meer – wat will man(n) mehr ... besten dank kai #6


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Kay auch von mir ´Congratulations`für die beeindruckende Strecke die ihr hingelegt habt.Ihr habt wohl diesmal das Potential der ´Malos´fast voll ausgeschöpft (Noch´n Marlin das wärs gewesen )Auch als Autor machst du dich wirklich gut.Erlaube mir jedoch auch einige kritische Worte.Über Clubmitglieder die schon seit Jahren mit Mohammed und jeweiliger Crew auf den Malos fischen weiß ich das die Tötung und Verwertung der Fische für die Einheimischen ein wichtiges Zubrot ist.Aber !! ihr seit die Charterer und könnt auch im Rahmen bestimmen was mit den Fischen geschieht.An erster Stelle gerade heutzutage muss nach meiner Auffassung und auch nach der unseres Vereins in dem du auch Mitglied bist das Gebot ´Catch+Release stehen!!! Selbst die Japaner die auf den Malos die Haupt Klientel stellen releasen alle GT´s und Sails !!Wir tragen hier einfach auch Verantwortung für eine nachhaltige und schonende Fischerei in den Weltmeeren.

       Tight Lines                             Jan#h


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

@Mahi-Mahi

Prinzipiell bin ich auch für "catch & release",
mit der einzigen Ausnahme von Goldmakrelen, diese
werden, wg. des  "guten  Geschmacks" , schonend ins jenseits
befördert.

Gruß
#h
Big White


----------



## Flatfischer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos.

Ein Tip zum Freigepäck:
Ihr seid wegen der Gewichtsgrenze nicht nur auf Condor aufgewiesen. Wenn man über Düsseldorf (ist ja von Kassel aus auch nicht aus der Welt) mit der LTU fliegt, hat man als Inhaber einer LTU-Card (30 € im Jahr, über mehrere Jahre wirds billiger) 30 Kilo Freigepäck und kann noch ein Teil Sportgepäck bis zu 30 Kilo (kann auch eine große Alukiste sein...) mitnehmen.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## saily

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Gemeinde|wavey: ,

erstmal Dank an Kai für den Super-Bericht und die klasse Fotos.#6 
Da wird einem richtig warm ums Herz... Muß unbedingt meine nächste
Angelreise planen...

@Mahi-Mahi

Immer dieses "Catch and Release Gedöns" - nervt in diesem Zusammenhang
einfach...#q 

Richtig ist meiner Meinung nach: Fische (insbesondere Marlin und Sail) dürfen
nicht massenhaft ans Boot gebracht werden nur um sie dann an den Galgen
zu hängen und anschließend weg zu werfen. Von jemanden zu verlangen der
das 1.Mal auf Big-Game-Tour geht, ein paar Tausend Euro hinblättert und
seinen 1. Marlin fängt diesen direkt wieder ins Meer zu werfen ist aber auch übertrieben.;+  Ob man den 2. 3. und 10. der gleichen Gewichtsklasse dann
auch noch entnehmen muß ist dagegen eine ganz andere Sache!

Außerdem: In Ländern wie Kenia, Malediven, Senegal usw. ist es fast schon
lächerlich, gefangene Fische die zumindest teilweise stark angeschlagen sind
wieder ins Meer zu werfen wenn zeitgleich die Menschen kaum wissen wie sie nicht verhungern sollen... Für die Haie sind die entkräfteten Fische dann aber
schon gut genug#c  Und erzähl mir einer was er will - viele der releasten
Fische gehn dabei auch drauf - dazu hab ich die Release-Praktiken der Boote
schon zu oft beobachten dürfen!!

Nochmal ganz klar: Ich bin nicht gegen Catch and Release! Aber mit gesundem Verstand praktiziert. Und wenn ich auf den Malediven beim 
angeln bin und einen Fisch fange möchte ich diesen doch noch auf den
Grill werfen dürfen und ihn nicht zurück ins Meer schmeissen!!:r 

Mußte ich jetzt einmal loswerden.

Always tight lines and burned reals

saily


----------



## mermademan

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hi Leute;

Um auch mal was zu der catch&release Debatte beizutragen:

Macht reines C&R den Fisch nicht zu etwas was er nicht ist, nämlich zu einer reinen trophy und einem Freizeitartikel und das Angeln zu etwas was es - meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach- nicht sein sollte, nämlich zu einem reinen Sport?

Klar kann man den sportlichen Aspekt von Angeln -gerade was BG betrifft- nicht leugnen (im Süsswasser aber auch): Die Herausforderung die natürlichen Gegebenheiten und den "Gegner" zu verstehen und auf die Planken zu legen usw. Allerdings finde ich ist "Sport" in Bezug zum Fischfang ein zu missverständliches Wort...

Aber ist Anglerei (egal wo) nicht in erster Linie Jagd, der Angler der Räuber, der Fisch in erster Linie Lebewesen, dann Beute und Nahrung, dann erst Trophäe und erfordert deswegen die Anglerei nicht ein hohes Mass an Verantwortung solche Entscheidungen betreffend?

Ich denke der Schlüssel hierzu ist selektive Entnahme.

Beste Grüsse an alle, geiler Urlaub Kai, Huckleberry


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kay auch von mir ´Congratulations`für die beeindruckende Strecke die ihr hingelegt habt.Ihr habt wohl diesmal das Potential der ´Malos´fast voll ausgeschöpft (Noch´n Marlin das wärs gewesen )Auch als Autor machst du dich wirklich gut.Erlaube mir jedoch auch einige kritische Worte.Über Clubmitglieder die schon seit Jahren mit Mohammed und jeweiliger Crew auf den Malos fischen weiß ich das die Tötung und Verwertung der Fische für die Einheimischen ein wichtiges Zubrot ist.Aber !! ihr seit die Charterer und könnt auch im Rahmen bestimmen was mit den Fischen geschieht.An erster Stelle gerade heutzutage muss nach meiner Auffassung und auch nach der unseres Vereins in dem du auch Mitglied bist das Gebot ´Catch+Release stehen!!! Selbst die Japaner die auf den Malos die Haupt Klientel stellen releasen alle GT´s und Sails !!Wir tragen hier einfach auch Verantwortung für eine nachhaltige und schonende Fischerei in den Weltmeeren.
> 
> Tight Lines                             Jan#h



Mann, oh mann ich kann das Thema nicht mehr höhren/lesen.

Klärt das in Eueren Club und macht hier nicht den tollen Bericht kaputt.#d


----------



## angelschnur

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Super geiler Bericht ,tolle Bilder von mir auch einen  dicken Glückwunsch  
      zum gelungenem Angeltrip#6 .


      Gruss

                  Sascha


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Nauke niemand will hier den wirklich tollen Bericht von Kay vermiesen und die Beweggründe aus denen heraus die Jungs die Fische behalten haben sind auch vollkommen in Ordnung und nachvollziehbar ich habe früher auch im Rausch des Adrenalins genauso gehandelt.Aber lieber Nauke dies ist das Forum ´Big-Game´und diese Form des Angelns unterliegt nun Mal Anderen Regeln und Gebräuchen die du offensichtlich nicht kennst oder teilst !!Ein Forum ist auch dafür da kontroverse Denkanstösse zu geben und andere Wege aufzuzeigen!!Ich würde mir auch nicht erlauben dir in deinem Norwegen Angler Forum so dazwischen zu blöken !!

               Und Tschüss :v


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> :v



Kleiner Unterschied zwischen uns. Dieses Ding verwende ich nie und schon 
garnicht wenn ich jemanden persönlich anspreche.

Und ich gehe auch auf keine Feier um Probleme zu klären#d . Dafür gibts geeignetere Gelegenheiten.#h


----------



## Pete

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

äh wie jetzt...nauke und sein NAF (norwegen angel forum)...??? wie geht denn das zusammen...vor allem *S e i n* forum???
bitte klär mal auf...nauke hast du aktien an einem andren forum ???
teilhaber???


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> äh wie jetzt...nauke und sein NAF (norwegen angel forum)...??? wie geht denn das zusammen...vor allem *S e i n* forum???
> bitte klär mal auf...nauke hast du aktien an einem andren forum ???
> teilhaber???



Hi Pete,

wiso ich aufklären, bin selbst verdutzt#c


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

hallo ihr beiden #h

mahi meinte sicherlich unser norwegenforum 

@nauke & mahi: am 11.02 gibt´s von mir 2 blonde und ihr beide schnaggelt mal miteinander... händchen reichen und so - oki? :m


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Klasse Bericht Sail #6 #6 #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Geschätzte Kollegen,
ich bedauere, daß dieses Thema diesen Verlauf genommen hat. Es läßt sich aber leider nicht aufhalten, daß die ebene eines Themas gewechselt wird, vorliegend in Form des Wechsels vom Bericht hin zur C&R Debatte. Grundsätzlich gibt es daran auch nichts auszusetzen. Und auch Kritik sollte immer zulässig sein. Bedauerlich ist es, wenn eine Sachdebatte persönlich wird.
Vorweg: ich habe im warmen Süden gefischt und führe unter meinem Benutzernamen den Titel (Little-) Big Gamer. Dadurch werde ich weder zum besseren Menschen, noch unterwerfe ich mich dadurch anderen Regeln oder Ansprüchen, seien sie moralischer oder ethischer Natur. Ich bin Angler! Wo ich angele und auf was ändert daran nichts! Dies ist meine Einschätzung und andere mögen das anders sehen.
Eben weil ich das so sehe gelten bei mir die selben Ansprüche hier in Deutschland wie auch in der restlichen Welt. Diese Ansprüche sehen wie folgt aus: Ich entnehme Fische, welche verwertbar sind und die entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften (Schonzeit, Mindestmaß) erfüllen. Fische die knapp über dem Mindestmaß liegen und nicht oder nur geringfügig durch den Drillvorgang in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden, werden nach Möglichkeit releast! Teilweise gilt dies auch für größere Fische der Arten, welche wenig schmackhaft oder nur gering verbreitet sind (Bestandsschutz). Verletzte Fische mit kaum Überlebenschance werden abgeschlagen und soweit möglich verwertet. „Absolutes“ C&R halte ich für weder moralisch noch ethisch für vertretbar, auch juristisch ist die Frage zumindest nicht unproblematisch.
Was heißt das jetzt konkret für den Big Game Bereich: Fische die nicht verwertet werden können, respektive einen geringen Nutzen haben, namentlich etwa Billfish (Schwerttragende Fische Marlin, Sail etc.) werden soweit wie möglich releast, schmackhafte Fische wie Dorado, Wahoo, Red Snapper und teilweise auch Barracuda werden verwertet. Das hängt aber alles von den jeweiligen Möglichkeiten vor Ort ab. 
Das heißt aber auch, daß ich mich in anderen Ländern den Gepflogenheiten vor Ort anpasse. Ich bin Gast in diesen Ländern und kein Missionar oder ähnliches. Wenn es also der Sitte in einem Land entspricht, daß die Crew die Fische verwertet und z.B. an Einheimische verkauft/weitergibt, so toleriere ich dies. Soweit möglich sollten aber Billfishe geschont werden, insoweit stimme ich mit Jan (Mahi Mahi) überein.
Wie läuft es jetzt auf den Malediven ab, wie war unserer Törn? Wir haben zu Begin jeder einen Sailfish gefangen, der dann auch abgeschlagen und verwertet wurde. Wir haben ihn teilweise selbst gegessen. Die Releasmöglichkeiten von Sails sind auch eingeschränkt. Das haben wir aber auch eingesehen und wir haben daher, nachdem jeder einen Sail gefangen hatte, nicht mehr gezielt auf Sail gefischt. Ich halte diese Vorgehensweise für legitim!
Abschließend: Wer einmal ansehen durfte wie die Bewohner der Malediven fischen, mit einfachen Knüppeln mit Schnur fangen sie Bonitos in großer Zahl, Langleine und Netze sind im Umkreis von 70 Milen verboten, der bekommt ein Gefühl dafür, wie schonend dort mit den Fischbeständen umgegangen wird. Bei dieser Methode ist es schlechterdings ausgeschlossen, daß Fischbestände ausgerottet werden. Ich glaube kaum, daß wir also ein Recht haben den Menschen dort zu erklären, wie sie zu fischen haben. Ähnliches gilt für andere Destinationen.
Soviel von mir zu diesem äußerst emotionalen Thema.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn nunmehr wieder mein Bericht in den Mittelpunkt der Debatte rücken würde. Wer aber Interesse hat, der darf gerne eine Big Game C&R-Debatte eröffnen, bitte aber in einem gesonderten Thema. Wer mich kennt weiß aber, daß ich mich aus diesem „Glaubenskrieg“ heraushalten werde. Habe hier nur meine Meinung gepostet, weil ich konkret angesprochen wurde.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Kay Brillantes Statement ! Auch dir Jirko danke für deine schlichtenden Worte.Ich glaube das man u.a.über dieses Thema lieber bei nächster Gelegenheit bei 2-8 Bieren in Ruhe reden sollte.Z.B.Norwegentreffen!!

         Tight Lines             Jan


----------



## Nauke

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

@Sailfisch,

sorry daß ich mich weiter oben so harsch eingemischt habe. 

Aber es mußte einfach raus.

Dein Statemend drückt auch meine Denkweise zum Thema Angeln weltweit
aus und dazu muß ich kein Big Gamer sein.

Ich hoffe dein klasse Urlaub und der suuuper Bericht wird jetzt wieder 
Mittelpunkt hier.
Wenn ich doch nur ein hunderstel von deinen/euren Fängen vor der 
Dom.Rep. oder Barbados gehabt hätte. 
Hatte aber auch null Erfahrung und ne Dollarguide.

@Jirko, ich bin dabei:m


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo huckleberry zu später Stund ist mir noch mal dein Thread ins Auge gefallen der in schon fast philosophischer Klarheit die Dinge auf den Punkt gebracht hat.Catch+Release wird kein Mensch zu 100% propagieren!! Es geht Immer!! um eine selektive,artenbezogene+regionale Variante des C.+R. !! Wer unsere Reiseberichte von August diesen Jahres aus Puerto Vallarta-Mexiko+Bilder gesehen hat weiß das wir annähernd 1000 Pfund Yellowfin Tuna entnommen und der in Wellblechhütten lebenden Bevölkerung des Fisherdorfes von Punta Mita überlassen haben und uns  selbst jeden Abend unsere Filets auf den Grill gehauen haben,denn natürlich wollen wir unsere Fische auch essen.Es gibt aber aus meiner Sicht 

 Tabus der Entnahme die z. B. den Blue+ Black Marlin betreffen die nicht nur hochgradig im Bestand gefährded sind sondern auch lausig schmecken und darüberhinaus so stark mit Quecksilber belasted sind das der Verzehr z.B in USA verboten ist !!      Tight Lines       Jan#h


----------



## Tiffy

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Mhhhppf,

da wollte ich gerade zu Bett und hab mir so gedacht, nachdem ich Dein neues Avantar gesehen hab Kai, ich lugse mal ob es da nicht auch einen Bericht zu gibt. Nu muss ich erst mal 2 Stunden Halma spielen um wieder die nötige Bettschwere zu bekommen. Jedenfalls freut es mich für Euch das ihr eine solch gelungene Reise hattet und ich denke ich komm da auch mal hin. Was geht denn da so im Sommer wenn alle Schulferien haben und eigentlich nach Mallorca oder Tennelorca oder so fliegen ?

Besten Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht #h


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Moin,

@ Sailfisch: schoen, dass es Euch gefallen hat und das Fischen (und dieses Mal auch die Kameradschaft!) gestimmt haben

@Rausreisser: bei dem Kommentar stimmte der Focus #6 

@ Mahi-Mahi: 





			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unsere Reiseberichte gesehen hat weiß das wir annähernd 1000 Pfund Yellowfin Tuna entnommen
> 
> Tabus der Entnahme die z. B. den Blue+ Black Marlin betreffen die nicht nur hochgradig im Bestand gefährded sind



Ich habe den Bericht nicht gelesen, aber Ihr habt 1000Pfund Yellowfin entnommen - nicht gerade ne Art die nicht an starker Befischung leidet...  ;+ ;+ 
Sailfisch hat garantiert keine 1000 Pfund entnommen!?
Ein Sail ist nicht besser als ein Tuna, nur weil er einen Bill hat - und kann genauso gegessen werden.
Und einen Marlin (den Du als besonders schuetzenswerten Fisch darstellst) hat er auch nicht gefangen und tot geschlagen - was also ist die Substanz Deines Beitrages?
Und ist mir auch ueberhaupt nicht klar auf welcher Basis Du ihn jetzt als "Vereinsvorstand" hier belehrst?? Weil er 10 Fische mehr (mit viel geringerem Gewicht) entnommen hat? 

Ganz generell: Mit Kommentaren wie "Du verstehst die Regeln des Big Games nicht, Du kleiner Norwegen-Plumsangeln-Forum-Fanatiker" legst Du die Arroganz an den Tag, die man den "reichen Oberschwachmatik-Big Game Anglern" oft nachsagt. Mit Kotz-Smilies macht man sich im Leben keine Freunde, auch wenn der #q smilie sicher auch nicht berechtigt war.

Und by the way, ich habe auch schon Marlins getoetet, auch wenn ich kein Freund davon bin. Aber erstens kann man die bis 200Pfund essen - was auch passierte - und zweitens wo ist der Punkt einen total ausgepumpten Blue, der vor dem Boot nochmal einen tiefen Dive gemacht hat als pures Haifisch-Futter wieder zurueck zu setzen. Der stirbt eh - in dem Fall ist C & R ne falsche Gewissensberuhigung. Du hast den Fisch auf dem Gewissen - und Du nutzt ihn nicht mal - geile Aktion...

@ saily (oder wer das war): Ersten Marlin zurueck geht nicht? Klar geht das: 5000$ Trip und gleich wieder rein damit - ist geil, (wenn er fit ist!!) wenn der Fisch wieder abtaucht....

Schoen, dass es hier wieder ruhig geworden ist und wieder um das Fischen und Sailfisch's Beitrag geht.

Hoffe ich habe auch bald mal wieder so einen genialen Trip mit vielen schoenen Fischen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Ansgar mit Verlaub derjenige der die Mitglieder des Forum im Stil eines Herr Ober Studienrat zu jedem erdenklichen Thema belehrt bist ja wohl eindeutig du !!Desweiteren sollte dir bei deinem umfassenden Wissen über das Thema Big-Game wohl bekannt sein das der Yellowfin nicht annähernd so gefährded ist wie die schwerttragenden Arten.Nicht ohne Grund haben  Länder wie Mexiko,Peru oder Guatemala die ja sonst in Umweltfragen nicht gerade Vorreiter sind,seit 2 Jahren jeglichen Kommerziellen Fang von schwerttragenden Arten verboten!!! Ob ein Marlin den Drill überlebt und somit der Release gerechtfertigt ist keine Frage des Zufalls sondern lässt sich eindeutig durch entsprechende Maßnahmen Steuern und auch an der Kondition des Fisches erkennen.eine braunen Fisch braucht man nicht zu releasen sondern entnimmt ihn natürlich !! Die Wahl des Kotz Smiley war für mich eher lustig da ich in puncto Internet Foren absoluter Neuling bin war mir nicht klar welches Erdbeeben ich hier auslöse.
So damit ist das Thema für mich auch endgültig erledigt und ich werde das Board mit weiteren Ergüssen verschonen und mich aufs Zuschauen verlegen

              Tight Lines      Jan|wavey:


----------



## Jirko

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

grummelgrummel ... @jan > ansgar ist nen ganz feiner!... @ansgar > jan passt auch so richtig inne welt und hat sein herz am rechten fleck!... jetzt kam´s anscheinend zu einigen missverständnissen zwischen euch beiden, welche im grunde genommen gar keine sind!... wenn ich noch nen wunsch in der hektischen vorweihnachtszeit meinerseits anschließen darf: trinkt virtuell mal nen bierchen miteinander und sprecht euch mal so richtig aus... via PN oder halt am telefon... ihr beide werdet merken, daß ihr auf gleicher welle schwebt  #6

@jan: die big-game-gemeinde bittet weiterhin darum, uns an deinen „ergüssen“ teilhaben zu lassen #6 gibt doch nun wahrlich schlimmeres, als sich hier in unserer community, ohne sich dabei aug in aug gegenüberzustehen, in´s fledern zu bekommen – gelle!?

am besten ihr gebt euch beide nen ruck und reicht euch die pantscher #h


----------



## Pilkman

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Kai,

bin jetzt erst auf Deinen absolut spitzenmäßigen Reisebericht aufmerksam geworden und muss sagen: Vielen Dank und Respekt für Deine Zeilen und die tollen Bilder!!! #6

Das ist doch wirklich mal ein Lichtblick im tristgrauen Deutschland im Dezember! :m


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> grummelgrummel


Da hast Du mir um 14:30 anscheinend ins Herz geblickt.

Bei günstigen Booten fordern der Kaptain und die Crew nun mal Tribut.
Ansonsten bekommt der Anlagenbetreiber die $ vorher bei der Buchung.

Irgendetwas ist ja immer. #c 


Gernot#h


----------



## Hechthunter21

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, oh mann ich kann das Thema nicht mehr höhren/lesen.
> 
> Klärt das in Eueren Club und macht hier nicht den tollen Bericht kaputt.#d



#6#6#6Top Nauke du wirst mir immer lieber...:m!

all:
Lese ab hier nun auch nicht weiter#d

da es ein zu schöner Urlaub für Kai & Kollegen war|wavey:


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

hallo Jirko bin absolut deiner Meinung ! ´Cheer`s Ansgar ich trinke heute Abend schon mal ein gutes Jever auf euer Wohl !(Bei dir Ansgar in Down Under wird es wohl eher ein ´Fosters´ sein)Einen schönen 3.Advent und
                    Tight Lines      Jan


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kam´s anscheinend zu einigen missverständnissen zwischen euch beiden, welche im grunde genommen gar keine sind
> 
> trinkt virtuell mal nen bierchen miteinander und sprecht euch mal so richtig aus... via PN oder halt am telefon ...
> 
> am besten ihr gebt euch beide nen ruck und reicht euch die pantscher #h



;+ 
Moin Jirko #h ,

Wie ist denn bei Dir der Eindruck entstanden, dass hier irgendein (persoenliches?) Problem vorliegt, das dringend geloest werden muesste??

Ich habe kein Problem mit Jan persoenlich (kenne Jan ja auch garnicht genug und wir haben auch gar keinen Kontakt miteinander?) - oder for that matter mit irgendjemanden in diesem Board. Und wenn man keinen issue hat, dann braucht man sich auch nicht die Hand reichen oder sich austauschen oder was auch immer!? 

Ich habe meine Meinung gesagt total irrespektive der Person - wenn Saifisch das Gleiche geschrieben haette, haette ich das Sailfisch genau so gesagt. 
Man muss ja nicht immer gleicher Meinung sein nur weil man im gleichen Forum ist?? Und was meine Meinung ist, ist meine Meinung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger - und in diesem Forum gibt es tausende von Meinungen...

Und wenn jemand findet, dass ich oberlehrerhaft bin ist das fuer mich auch okay. In dem Fall kann er a) Verbesserungsvorschlaege machen und b) ist das sein persoenlicher Eindruck - und den werde ich ihm nicht absprechen. 
Und wenn ich den Eindruck gewinnen wuerde, dass das dem Eindruck der Allgemeinheit entspricht, waere es an mir was dran zu aendern...

Also, ich gehe jetzt meine Kingies braten, die ich heute gefangen habe - und Du (und Jan) kannst Dir sicher sein dass es von meiner Seite mit niemandem irgendwelche issues irgendeiner Art gibt....

All the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> einen braunen Fisch braucht man nicht zu releasen sondern entnimmt ihn natürlich !!
> So damit ist das Thema für mich auch endgültig erledigt und ich werde das Board mit weiteren Ergüssen verschonen und mich aufs Zuschauen verlegen
> 
> Tight Lines      Jan|wavey:



Tu mir das nicht an Jan, es gibt immer Leben einen der ein bisschen mehr weiß , andere Erfahrungen hat und letztendlich ist das geschriebene Wort immer Interpretationssache :m 


Da ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Marlinen habe, (aber gerne hätte |rolleyes ) frage ich höflich nach, wie Du das mit den braunen Fischen gemeint hast.
Bei Meerforellen ist mir dieser Ehrencodex, das Fische, die vorm Laichen stehen oder kurz nach dem Laichen noch recht schlank sind geschont werden, bekannt.
Also umgekehrt wie Du es bei den Marlinen angedeutet hast.

Könnte jemand die Zusammenhänge erläutern?

Würde mich wirklich freuen etwas drüber zu erfahren...

Gruß,
Gernot#h


----------



## ThomasL

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

hallo Kai#h 

Superbericht und tolle Bilder#r


----------



## ischmail

*Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Sailfisch


*..... PETRI HEIL .....*
*Thema Schließen*
Machs zu, dann wird nicht mehr am Thema vorbei disskutiert.
Meinen Glückwunsch, jetzt habt Ihr das richtige Feeling für die Malediven....

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder drauf...  (noch 1 Jahr   )

Meine bescheidene Meinung: wieder mal einer der besten Berichte im board.


----------



## wodibo

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Mönsch Kai, das freut mich für Euch das es diesmal so toll gefunzt hat.
Petri und vielen Dank für den goilen Bericht nebst Pics #6
Jetzt geh ich ins Bett und träum meinen GT-Drill.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Marlinen habe, (aber gerne hätte |rolleyes ) frage ich höflich nach, wie Du das mit den braunen Fischen gemeint hast.



Moin Gernot,

da mische ich mich doch gleich mal als absoluter BG-Laie ein :q :

aus den Gesprächen zwischen unseren Big Gamern (Anmerkung für die Mitlesenden: Mahi-Mahi, Ansgar und Rausreißer haben schon etliche Biere, Kaffees und Anti-Alkoholica hier in Berlin miteinander getrunken  ) habe ich gespeichert, dass ein vom Drill fix und fertiger, kollabierender und/ oder kurz vor dem Sterben befindlicher Schwertträger seine Körperfarbe von schillernd bunt auf braun/ dunkelbraun verändert. 

Einen solchen - zu lange, zu unerfahren gedrillten - Fisch dann zu releasen, läßt ihn wohl nur im Meer verenden. 

Hoffe, ich hab das richtig dargestellt? Ansgar? Jan?

Nachtrag: hab vorhin mit Stefan telefoniert, der ja schon zig Schwertträger an´s Boot geholt hat. Der sagte, dass es auch farbliche Unterschiede bei den Schwertträgern geben soll - während sie im Atlantik in voller Farbpracht daherkommen, haben sie in anderen Meeren von Natur aus wohl eher einen Braunton.


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Schöne Darstellung Karsten :m 
Braune Schwertträger in schlechter Kondition? #c 
Danke für den Tip. Vielleicht kommt hier mal so ein genialer Analytiker wie der F-Förde Troll aus dem Knick. 
|supergri 

War nur Spaß.

Gernot #h


----------



## Volker2809

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Der Bericht und die Bilder sind absolute Klasse!!! Vielen Dank dafür!!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Darstellung Karsten :m
> Braune Schwertträger in schlechter Kondition? #c
> Danke für den Tip. Vielleicht kommt hier mal so ein genialer Analytiker wie der F-Förde Troll aus dem Knick.
> |supergri
> 
> War nur Spaß.
> 
> Gernot #h




Moin RR,

nur mal so zwecks Info: wen haben wir denn hier von der F(lensburger?)- Foerde? Wusste ich garnichts von? 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin RR,
> 
> nur mal so zwecks Info: wen haben wir denn hier von der F(lensburger?)- Foerde? Wusste ich garnichts von?
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar




Du weist schon, unseren genialen Truttenjäger Blauortsand, der rief dann auch prompt an. :m  Der hat auch mal Lust auf einen schönen Winterurlaub mit Palmen und Fisch...

Beste Grüße nach ins Land der Marline,

Gernot#h


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Zuerst nochmal danke für den Bericht, die Bilder - wirklich gelungen!

Nach diversen gelesenen Berichten zum poppern wäre das wohl auch mal was für mich - scheint echt eine spannende Fischerei zu sein!

Vorsicht Gernot ich lese überall mit!

@Ansgar
Wann biste wieder mal bei uns in Küstennähe?


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Nach diversen gelesenen Berichten zum poppern wäre das wohl auch mal was für mich -



Und dieser Satz wäre vielleicht etwas für die BFF |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Du weist schon, unseren genialen Truttenjäger Blauortsand, der rief dann auch prompt an. :m  Der hat auch mal Lust auf einen schönen Winterurlaub mit Palmen und Fisch...
> 
> Beste Grüße nach ins Land der Marline,
> 
> Gernot#h




Achso, na, denn ist ja alles im Lot...
Das musst Du doch fuer nen alten Mann hier mal ein bisschen explizit machen, denn Jelle haette ich nun beim besten Willen nicht mit dem Big Game Forum in Verbindung gebracht... 

Beste Gruesse zurueck in die Stadt des Schlagermoves und an die Flensburger Foerde
Ansgar

PS: In Deutschland bin ich vermutlich erst wieder Mitte naechsten Jahres, je nachdem wann sich das beruflich ergibt...


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: In Deutschland bin ich vermutlich erst wieder Mitte naechsten Jahres, je nachdem wann sich das beruflich ergibt...



Na das ist doch mal ein netter sachdienlicher Hinweis.
Ich werde das auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten,  

Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen #c 

Auf jeden Fall allerbeste Weihnachtsgrüße und einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr an alle Boardies und natürlich ganz besonders nach Down Under.
Allzeit fette Fische, Gesundheit, Spaß und Lebensfreude :m 

Einen hab ich ja noch Ansgar, |supergri :
Wo bekommst Du eigendlich Deine Nordmanntanne her?

Gernot#h


----------



## EddyEdward

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo,
das ist doch die Saltiga Z-6500 auf dem ersten Bild rechts oder???

Sailfisch klasse Bericht und Bilder. Mach weiter so!!!!
Was kostet denn eigentlich so ein Angelurlaub insgesamt??

Gruss EddyEdward


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				EddyEdward schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das ist doch die Saltiga Z-6500 auf dem ersten Bild rechts oder???
> 
> Sailfisch klasse Bericht und Bilder. Mach weiter so!!!!
> Was kostet denn eigentlich so ein Angelurlaub insgesamt??
> 
> Gruss EddyEdward



Hallo EddyEdward!

Ist in der Tat eine Saltiga Z-6500!

Bzgl. der Kosten einer solchen Reise solltest Du Dich an Martin Joswig (martin@firstreise.de) vom Firstreisebüro in St. Wendel (www.fischen24.de) wenden. Der hat mehrer internationale Angelziele im Angebot. Der Preis für einen Trip auf die Malediven hängt im wesentlichen von der Teilnehmerzahl ab.


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Sailfisch,
und andere Experten,

von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank für so einen perfekten Bericht.#6 #6 #6 

Was hast Du für Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Köder usw. für das "Poppern" verwendet bzw. was empfiehlst Du für das Trollen zwischendurch? ;+ 

Das hört sich alles ziemlich Interessant an.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				fish4fun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfisch,
> und andere Experten,
> 
> von mir auch noch mal vielen Dank für so einen perfekten Bericht.#6 #6 #6
> 
> Was hast Du für Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Köder usw. für das "Poppern" verwendet bzw. was empfiehlst Du für das Trollen zwischendurch? ;+
> 
> Das hört sich alles ziemlich Interessant an.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Patrick



Hallo Patrick,

Danke fürs Lob! 

Jetzt zu Deiner Frage: Die Popper habe wir weitestgehend auf den Malediven gekauft. In Deutschland kenne ich keine Bezugsquelle. Du bekommst sie in Japan, USA und Frankreich, allerdings zumeist doch sehr teuer.
Rollen: Stella 10.000, Saltiga GT und Tica Taurus.
Ruten: Kollegen haben sich Ruten anfertigen lassen respektive japanische benutzt, z.B. Daiwa Saltiga oder Gamakatsu. Ich habe ein Sportex Carat Strong in 3m gefischt (besser sollte die 2,7m Variante sein) und eine Tubertini TBM 860.
Schnur: Geflochtene Schnur mit einer Tragkraft 25 Kg + X ich habe die Climax SpinLine von Ockert verwendet.


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Sailfish,

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort. Gabs bei den Poppern besonders Fängige Exemplare? Was habt Ihr denn ca. pro Stück ausgeben dürfen? In den USA waren die ja mit 8 $ angegeben. Kannst mir ja bzüglich des Preises ne PM schicken. Dank Dir.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Patrick!

Bei Melton haben sie die Popper jetzt runtergesetzt, daher nehmen sich die Preise nichts mehr mit denen auf den Malediven, da haben wir auch 8 $ gezahlt, allerdings nur bei Abnahme von mindestens 10 Stück.
Ob einige fängiger sind als andere wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Grundsatz bei hellem Wetter helle Popper zu nehmen und bei dunklem eben dunkle sollte aber berücksichtigt werde.


----------



## fish4fun

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Danke Sailfisch,

das ist doch schon mal ein Richtwert.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Lenglui

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Hallo Sailfish!
Donnerwetter. Kenne bis jetzt nur Norwegen.
Habe meiner Frau fürs nächste Jahr zum 40-sten "Maledieven" versprochen.
So wie es aussieht, brauche ich dann ja nicht nur ohne Angel in der Sonne liegen.
Da würde ich Dich gern noch mal ansprechen!?!

Lenglui


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Lenglui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sailfish!
> Donnerwetter. Kenne bis jetzt nur Norwegen.
> Habe meiner Frau fürs nächste Jahr zum 40-sten "Maledieven" versprochen.
> So wie es aussieht, brauche ich dann ja nicht nur ohne Angel in der Sonne liegen.
> Da würde ich Dich gern noch mal ansprechen!?!
> 
> Lenglui



Gerne!


----------



## Dorschrobby

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*

Kai, hach, ich hab es noch einmal lesen müssen, würde am liebsten morgen wieder wegdüsen. Schöne Bilder, und die "Thunjagd" wird unvergessen bleiben.

Zum Rest, es wurden übrigens fast alle GT releast, und ich frage mich manchmal, was den einen Schwerttragenden Fisch zu einem "guten" macht, und einen Thun zum "schlechten". Trennt man hier nach begehrlichkeiten was man fangen möchte ?, gehört aber nicht hier her.

Genialer Bericht von einer genialen Tour#6


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Bericht: Malediven November 2005*



			
				Dorschrobby schrieb:
			
		

> Kai, hach, ich hab es noch einmal lesen müssen, würde am liebsten morgen wieder wegdüsen. Schöne Bilder, und die "Thunjagd" wird unvergessen bleiben.
> 
> Zum Rest, es wurden übrigens fast alle GT releast, und ich frage mich manchmal, was den einen Schwerttragenden Fisch zu einem "guten" macht, und einen Thun zum "schlechten". Trennt man hier nach begehrlichkeiten was man fangen möchte ?, gehört aber nicht hier her.
> 
> Genialer Bericht von einer genialen Tour#6



Danke fürs Lob alter Junge (in wenigen Stunden noch älter!   )

Ich denke, man kann aber schon differenzieren. Denn: Billfishs sind kulinarisch kaum verwendbar, größere Marline sogar gesundheitsgefährdend, weil quecksilberverseucht. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir aber recht, diese Differenzierung ist nicht unproblematisch! Wer soll die Einteilung "Gutfisch" und "Schlechtfisch" vornehmen. 
Naja, belassen wir es dabei, sinnieren über den letzten Trip und planen den nächsten. #6


----------

